# RC racing&sports complex,Groveport,OH



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

since the track is built i figured we needed an official thread so hear it is.

*RC RACING&SPORTS COMPLEX*

tracks: outdoor off-road,indoor carpet oval/on-road

location: 7868 Groveport Rd. Groveport, Ohio OH

track info: electric,pit tables,restrooms,snacks,fast food & lodging within 2 miles

hobby shop: the track has parts on site but if they don't have what u need u can go down the road to ENhobbies the track owners own this hobby shop as well its located at 6207 Gender Rd., Canal Winchester, OH 43110


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like fun. I'm getting my VTA together. I'm also taking the mini off the shelf. So what do you guys think. Let's start talking classes.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you guys gotten any 1/10 slider showing up on the oval? how about the mini sliders and late models?


----------

